# Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben



## Annett (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Einige von Euch haben es ja schon mitbekommen - auch wir trennen uns dieses Jahr von unserem "alten" Teich und möchten mit einem anderen, in 5 km Entfernung, neu beginnen.

Da ich/wir nur noch wenig Lust auf aufwendige Filtertechnik haben, soll der Teich möglichst naturnah gestaltet werden, sodass wir ihn hoffentlich zum überwiegenden Teil genießen können. Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob wir evtl. 2 unserer alten Fische "Asyl" im neuen Teich gewähren, was das eigentliche Konzept aber wieder durcheinander bringen würde.  
Mal schaun.... 

Auf jeden Fall scheinen hier vor Ort nicht nur __ Frösche (hörbar) und __ Kröten, sondern sogar __ Molche (beides schon gesichtet) beheimatet zu sein. Diese dürfen gern unseren neuen Teich nutzen!

Hier zwei Bilder von der Stelle, als noch kein Gras wuchs.
   
Ich hoffe, man kann erkennen, was gemeint ist. Die Stühle stehen "auf" der zukünftigen Holzterrasse, die ein wenig über den Teichrand ragen soll, damit man das Leben im Teich gut beobachten kann.
Die Sumpf- und Flachwasserzone soll von 0 bis -20 cm (oberhalb Substrat) reichen, die Seerosen- und UW(Unterwasser)-Pflanzenzone ca. auf -50 bis -60 cm.
Über die maximale Tiefe habe ich mir noch nicht sooviele Gedanken gemacht. Wir haben hier das Problem eines stark schwankenden Grundwasserspiegels (gut im Schachtbrunnen zu beobachten), der schon mal bis ca. 60 oder 70 cm unter Erdoberfläche ansteigen kann.
Jetzt liegt er bei minus 90 bis 100 cm. Wir werden also kaum tiefer, als 1m bis 1,2 m gehen können. 

Was meint Ihr - reicht die Flachwasser- und UW-Pflanzenzone aus, um den Teich ohne Technik (Skimmer wäre das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte) stabil und halbwegs klar zu erhalten? 

So sieht/sah es heute aus. Der Bagger steht bereit, muss aber die nächsten Tage nicht gleich wieder weg.
 
Die Stühle stehen im Moment etwas zu weit rechts.
Dort wo die Baumstämme derzeit noch lagern, soll eine Hainbuchenhecke um das "Hof-Rondell" gesetzt werden, damit der gesamte Hof eine Struktur erhält. 
Das Thema hatten wir bereits an anderer Stelle diskutiert.
Das Gras ganz außen kommt weg (bis zu den Miniteichen - die müssen dann auch dort weg) und weicht damit einem breiteren Fahrweg.

Natürlich würde ich gern größer bauen, aber die Trauer-Weide rechts am Bildrand ist unser selbst gepflanzter Hofbaum und bleibt definitiv dort stehen. Hauptwindrichtung ist von "links"=West/Südwest. Die Scheune steht genau nach Himmelrichtung ausgerichtet und damit im Norden des Teiches.

Für Hinweise und Kritik wäre ich äußerst dankbar. Lieber jetzt, als hinterher. 


Viele Grüße und angenehmes WE,

Annett


----------



## abyss (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Anett,

erst mal viel Spaß beim Anlegen des neuen Teiches. Wenn Du nicht in die Tiefe gehen kannst wegen dem Grundwasser, dann geh doch einfach in die höhe und mache einen Halbhochteich (was für ein Wort), dann gibt es auch kein Problem mit dem Aushub. Wie findest du ein Fenster zum reinschauen? Also für mich ist es das Nonplusultra, auch von der Seite in den Teich schauen zu können.
 Und wenn schon einen Skimmer, dann mit Spaltsieb und Pflanzenfilter hintendran. Dann ein paar Fische und viele Pflanzen, das währen so meine Ideen...

Und lasse auf alle Fälle die Weide stehen...


----------



## chromis (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hi Annett,

warum sollte as nicht funktionieren?
Ich kenne etliche solcher "naturnaher Teiche", in denen die Fischpflege, wenn überhaupt; nur eine geringe Rolle spielt. Auch meinen 7000l-Teich mit 10 Notropis stelle ich in diese Kategorie. Amphibien und Wirbellose leben ohne Zufütterung und bringen den Teich nicht aus dem Gleichgewicht. Im Gegenteil, Daphnien und andere Kleintiere, die sich in einem Fischteich nicht oder fast nicht etablieren können, werden sehr effektiv für gesundes und klares Wasser sorgen.
Schön und interessant ist ein Teich auch ohne Fische, die meisten glauben's nur nicht


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Ihr zwei.

Vielen Dank für die Anregungen bzw. den positiven Zuspruch!

@Sascha
Ein Fenster wäre schon ein tolles Highlight!
"Hochbauen" wird aber nicht gehen, denn dazu fehlt zumindest an der geplanten Teichbaustelle schlicht und einfach der Platz.
Abgesehen davon, hätte ich bei unseren Wintern (alle paar Jahre richtig heftig bis -20 oder gar -25°C!) schon Bedenken wegen Eisdruck usw. 
Beheizen fällt definitiv flach.

Ein Spaltsieb wäre schon eine feine Sache. Allerdings sollte der Skimmer nur sporadisch laufen - wenn wir man den kleinen Bachlauf links neben der Terrasse laufen lassen wollen oder wenn der Schmutz auf der Oberfläche überhand nimmt.
Nur ergibt das wieder so ne "nette" Kiste am Teich, die sich nicht richtig tarnen läßt. 

@Rainer
Für mich sind Fische auch nicht mehr alles. Im AQ kann ich die sowieso viel besser beobachten als im Teich. 
Daher auch der ursprüngliche Gedanke - ohne Fische - ohne große Technik.


----------



## StefanS (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett,

1oo cm und erst recht 120 cm Tiefe sind aus meiner Sicht für einen naturnahen Teich ohne Fische vollkommen ausreichend - weniger würde auch ausreichen. Eine möglichst grosse Tiefe hat aus meiner Sicht die folgenden Vorteile - allerdings auch nur diese:

Wenn man keine Pflanzen ansiedelt, die grosse Wassertiefen benötigen (bestimmte Seerosen zum Beispiel) schafft man sich so eine grosse freie Wasserfläche - was ich z.B. als sehr attraktiv empfinde.

Ein Teich mit grösserer Wassertiefe scheint weniger rasch zum Verlanden zu neigen.

Ein möglichst grosses Wasservolumen reagiert weniger empfindlich auf Störungen (eingeschwemmten Dünger etc.).

Mein Vorschlag wäre, durchaus bei der eben möglichen Wassertiefe zu bleiben (was nicht geht, geht halt nicht), dafür aber einen ausgedehnten Ufergraben à la Naturagart zu schaffen. Ein möglichst ausgedehnter Ufergraben wäre für meinen Teich aus heutiger Sicht ohnehin ein "Must".

Hoch legen würde ich einen naturnahen Teich auf keinen Fall. Es gibt, meine ich, Grenzen, wie weit man den Begriff "naturnah" verbiegen kann.

Beste Grüsse - und viel Erfolg !
Stefan


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Stefan,

ein Ufergraben ist "rechts" zur Trauerweide hin mit eingeplant. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/25809
An den anderen Seiten kommt später mal die Hecke bzw. die Holz-Terrasse. Daher läßt er sich dort schlechter realisieren. 
Ich muss mal nachsehen, wieviel Ufermatte ich noch hier liegen habe. Die kann im Prinzip zu 100% verbaut werden, sodass ich den Ufergraben evtl. noch mit um die hintere Kurve ziehen kann.

"Große freie Wasserfläche" hätte ich gern. Leider ist der geplante Teich eher ein Winzling gegen seinen Vorgänger. Aber Größe ist bekanntlich nicht alles. 
 Original-Bild ist ca. 2 Jahre alt! 
Rot - so soll der Teich werden, grün die Hecke (__ Hainbuche) bzw. die Trauerweide. 
Letztere wird in den nächsten Jahren hoffentlich noch deutlich an Umfang gewinnen. 

An dieser Stelle des Grundstückes geht m.M.n. einfach nicht viel mehr, wenn man nicht nur Teich mitten im Hof haben möchte.
Der Teich wird sicher einen kleinen "Tick" höher liegen, als der Rest des Rondells. Schließlich möchte ich kein Weg-/Hofwasser bei Gewitter im Teich. 
Ein umlaufender Ufergraben würde das natürlich genauso gut verhindern. Hmmm. Wenn das Gras endlich weg ist, werde ich nochmal Schläuche ziehen.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise.

Viele Grüße 
Annett


----------



## Eugen (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett,

ich würde die "Grundform" so einfach wie möglich anlegen.
Nur ein Oval und gut ist. So läßt sich die Folie faltenfreier verlegen.

Die Strukturierung (Buchten,Halbinseln) kann man gut nachher einbringen.
Der eine Holzstamm würde sich zum Beispiel gut eignen.
So lassen sich auch wunderbar Sumpfzonen mit genügend Substrattiefe anlegen.
Auch die Stufen können "einfacher" gemacht werden.
Wenn alles eingewachsen ist, wirst du eh keine großen Unterschiede erkennen können.

Zu deiner Befürchtung wg. "Hofwasser".
Baut doch mit dem Aushub einen kleinen Wall, auf den ihr dann die Hainbuchenhecke pflanzt.

Und mit der Trauerweide werdet ihr auch noch eure Freude haben.
Ein guter Skimmer wird da nötig sein.


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Eugen,



> Nur ein Oval und gut ist. So läßt sich die Folie faltenfreier verlegen.
> 
> Die Strukturierung (Buchten,Halbinseln) kann man gut nachher einbringen.
> Der eine Holzstamm würde sich zum Beispiel gut eignen.
> So lassen sich auch wunderbar Sumpfzonen mit genügend Substrattiefe anlegen.



wie genau muss ich das verstehen? Sumpfzonen hinterher "anstückeln"? :?
Was genau soll ich mit dem Baumstamm (__ Esche) tun? Hast Du gesehen, wie groß der ist? 
Den bekommt nur der Bagger bewegt.


Fragende Grüße

Annett

P.S.: Das Wasser soll ins Rondell laufen, weil es sonst an die Gebäude läuft/dort ewig steht. Nur im Teich selbst möchte ich es nicht haben.

EDIT: Eugen hats mir gerade per Telefon erklärt. Ich glaube, das werd ich höchstens zu einem kleinen Teil so machen.


----------



## wp-3d (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett

Ich füge einmal eine Skizze bei, die in etwa die Anlage meines Teiches darstellt.
Hierbei ist es möglich die Anlage auch bei eventuellen Fischbesatz den Flachwasserbereich gegen den Tiefenbereich abzugrenzen.
Wie du ersehen kannst gibt es nur zwei Ebenen, einmal die Tiefe Ebene für Fische, Seerosen, Schwimmpflanzen und andere Pflanzen die den tiefen Bereich benötigen.
Als nächstes gibt es einen ca.35 cm Flachbereich der jederzeit variabel mit Bruchsteinen abgegrenzt und mit Substrat gefüllt, jederzeit die benötigte Pflanzentiefe geschaffen werden kann.
Dieses hat den Vorteil, nach Jahren kann ich immer noch ummodellieren.

In meinem Teich (3mm Folie) befinden sich frei wachsender __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf, dieses sollte auch in jedem anderen Teich klappen, wenn eine 2-3mm Folie als Rhizomsperre unter-gelegt und an den Rändern an Bruchsteinen hochgestellt wird.
Diese Pflanzen wachsen bei mir am Übergang in den Tiefen Bereich und ergeben mit den frei im Wasser hängenden Wurzeln einen idealen Biofilter, ähnlich der Schwimmenden Schilfinseln im Ballaton oder die im Donaudelta.

Der Pflanzenbereich auf der Skizze ist etwas klein geraten und kann nach eigenen Vorstellungen vergrößert und in der Form anders gestaltet werden.
Es kann zusätzlich ein Bachlauf an den Teich integriert werden, wobei ich den Einlauf an den Pflanzenbereich setzen würde, so das im Flachbereich eine leichte Strömung den Schmutz in den Tiefen Bereich befördert.


Bild: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=73487#post73487


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht hier zu Wort gemeldet hatte. 
Irgendwie gab es immer andere Baustellen.

@Werner
Vielen Dank auch Dir für Deine Tips. 
Da wir aber mehr oder minder ohne dauerhaft Umwälzung auskommen wollen (Ausnahme ab und an Skimmer oder Bachlauf), könnte ich keine dauerhafte Durchströmung bieten....


@all (die es interessiert)
In Vorbereitung der Baustelle wurde der Fahrtweg verbreitert, damit dort irgendwann mal die endgültige Schicht aufgetragen werden kann.
 
Da kamen tatsächlich zwei solcher grünen Anhänger mit Material zusammen. 

Planspielchen:
     

Bereits gestern wurde dann damit angefangen, den "Mutterboden" per Bagger abzutragen. Allerdings verdient er diesen Namen nicht wirklich.
   
Die Hofmitte war mit Sicherheit früher mal der Mistplatz und wurde mit Erde und Bauschutt verfüllt. Der Greifer kam fast nicht in den Boden.


Deshalb wurde heute Nachmittag der "Grabenräumlöffel" per Anhänger zum Kran gebracht und selbiger auf diesen umgebaut. Im Hintergrund der abgebaute Greifer.
 
Ich kann gar nicht sagen, wie dankbar ich dafür bin, dass wir diese Technik nutzen dürfen. Per Hand hätten wir sicher Wochen gebraucht um durch den mit Bauschutt versetzten Boden zu kommen.

Kaum hatte Joachim einmal tief ausgehoben, kam eine nette Ecke Lehm zum Vorschein. Die musste natürlich von mir umgehend für zukünftige Seerosengenerationen gesichert werden.  
 

Joachim versucht die Bauschuttreste halbwegs glatt zu bekommen. 
 (ich bekomm wegen dem Bild sicher nachher Ärger *g*)
Bauen auf einer gewachsenen Wiese ist eben doch viel netter....

Ausheben des zukünftigen Ufergrabens. Ich hab Joachim mit dem Versprechen "kein Bodenablauf" noch bis zu 0,5m mehr Ufergraben abschwatzen können. Ich denke, wir werden es nicht bereuen.
 

Ein Übersichtsbild fehlt leider noch - wird aber sicher morgen von mir nachgeliefert. Unterdessen ist es etwas zu dunkel dafür.


Ich hoffe, morgen geht es an die restlichen Arbeiten, da wir am WE voraussichtlich mal wieder keine Zeit dafür haben werden.

Schönen Abend Euch allen!


----------



## Joachim (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Nachtrag:

Wie man auf dem 2. letzten Bild unschwer erkennen kann, hab ich das Loch ganz alleine mit Spaten und Schippe ausgehoben - der Bagger war kaputt ...   

@Annett
Ich denke du weist was dir "blüht"?!  

Es ist echt ne Knochenarbeit (und das heute bei der eelenden Schwüle) - seit Wochen kein Regen, der Boden also sowieso schon recht hart und dann noch Bauschutt (Ziegel, Schrott, Bruchsteine ...). Auch ich bin immer wieder froh, das wir den Betriebseigenen Bagger kostenlos nutzen dürfen. 

Morgen wirds wohl weiter gehen, vielleicht ist der Aushub dann ja schon fertig.


----------



## jochen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hi Ihr Beiden,

da habt ihr euch ja super Wetter ausgesucht, schippen und baggern in der Sauna... 

So wie ich euch einschätze wird das Werk schon gelingen, momentan erkenne ich noch keine Fehler, die zum Baustopp führen sollten... 

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim buddeln...

Und stellt weiterhin ne Menge Bildchen ein, wenn der Cheffe baut ist es doch immer interessant...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Na Prima, wird doch


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo zusammen.

Wir sind gestern abend noch ein kleines Stück weiter gekommen.

Da einige im Chat schon gefragt hatten - hier ein halbwegs brauchbares Bild vom Profil.
 
Besser ging es leider nicht. Geh ich näher ran, bekomme ich nicht alles drauf, geh ich weiter weg, sieht man das Profil nicht mehr richtig... Hubschrauber hab ich leider nicht. 
Ich hoffe, die Schrift ist halbwegs lesbar. Der Uferwall wird an der Stelle erst aufgebaut und ist, dem entsprechend, noch nicht vorhanden. 

Der Tiefbereich ist derzeit bei ca. 125cm, wird aber durch Sandeinbringung sicher wieder etwas weniger. Wasser steht auch schon gut 15cm tief drin. 

Der Ufergraben wechselt in der Tiefe zwischen 20cm und 50cm bzw. bis zu gut 100cm in der Breite. Was zu tief geworden ist, wird durch Sand wieder etwas angehoben. Der Bagger ist einfach eine Idee zu groß.... aber wir wollen ja nicht klagen.  
Die Folien-Abmaße grob ausgemessen derzeit 9x10m.

Mehr kann ich erstmal nicht berichten. Morgen Vormittag wollen wir nochmal ran und den Rest fertig bekommen (aushubmäßig). Hoffentlich wird es nicht wieder so heiß.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Moin Annett,
auch wir hatten beim Bau unseres Teiches das Problem mit dem Grundwasser, bei uns stand das Wasser ca. 80 cm hoch im Tiefwasserbereich. Wir buddelten bis ca. 1,6 m tief, was durch eindringendes Grundwasser eine schöne Schlammschlacht wurde  
Haben das Wasser mit einer Tauchpumpe abgepumpt, gebuddelt, abgepumpt, gebuddelt...
Das eigentliche Problem war das Auslegen der Folie: Wasser abpumpen, dann musste es recht schnell gehen, Folie rein, man spürte schon, wie das Grundwasser die Folie aufschwimmen lässt, Substrat (Sand) rein geschippt und Wasser einlaufen lassen, dass ein Gegendruck entsteht, so hat sich die Folie wieder abgesenkt.
Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, geht tiefer, durch das Substrat wird die Endtiefe um einiges geringer!
Zur Technik:
Wir haben nur einen Bachlauf, bis vor ein paar Wochen lief der mit einer 2000 l/h Gar***a Pumpe, jetzt läuft eine O**e Pumpe mit 6000 l/h, an die wir noch einen Skimmer angeschlossen haben. Wir haben das Problem mit heftigem Nährstoffeintrag, __ Birken, __ Tannen, __ Eichen in unmittelbarer Nähe und dementsprechender Sauerei :evil 
Fast tägliches Abkeschern ist unser neues Hobby  
Wir hatten den ganzen Winter Algen im Tiefzonenbereich, wegen der Fische wurden die nicht abgeschöpft. Jetzt im Moment hauptsächlich Algen im Flachwasserbereich, wir finden es allerdings natürlich...
Da sich unsere Fische sichtlich wohlfühlen, (Wasserwerte sind ok) haben sie sich explosionsartig vermehrt, zur Zeit schwimmen noch ca. 500 junge Elritzen und Bitterlinge im Teich, die wir nur mühsam rausfischen können (sehen die nen Kescher, sind se auf der Flucht) :__ nase 
Wir sind der Meinung, es geht auch ohne teure Filteranlage, das wichtigste ist viele Pflanzen, das solltet ihr in euren Planung noch berücksichtigen, die Pflanzzone lieber etwas grösser wählen!
Wir wünschen euch viel Erfolg, ja, es ist eine schweisstreibende Arbeit, die sich aber lohnt!


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

vielen Dank für Euren Beitrag. 

Bei uns steht nach dem Regen von gestern Abend ca. 30cm Wasser in der Baugrube. Das hatten wir am alten Teich schon viel schlimmer = richtig voll.  
Tiefer können wir höchstens noch per Hand ausheben, was in dem "Loch" sicher alles andere, als angenehm werden dürfte. 
Und die Folie läßt sich in solch einem "Krater" mit Sicherheit noch schlechter verlegen.  

Bachlauf ist bei uns für später geplant. Evtl. wird das auch nur ein halb eingesenkter Fertigteich mit Lavabruch und __ Schilf.... schaun wir mal. 

Bezüglich Flachwasserzone - also noch mehr geht nicht... ich hatte sie zu Beginn wesentlich größer, aber das war einfach zu viel - sonst wäre der Tiefbereich wieder kleiner ausgefallen.
Da wir bis auf weiteres eigentlich auf Fischbesatz verzichten wollten, sollten auch entsprechende Algenprobleme fern bleiben.
Gegen Algen im Allgemeinen habe ich nichts.


----------



## Kolja (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett,

hast Du denn noch mal Fotos? Wie sieht er aus der schmale Uferwall?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hi Anett,

hier mal ein Bild von meinem damaligen Teichaushub:


Teich = 5x4,5m groß, bei meiner Form lies sich die Folie sehr gut legen ( 4 große umgelegte Falten, Bild 2 wurde bevor ich die Falten gelegt habe gemacht), Tiefe = 1,25

PS: hab selber per Hand Schicht für Schicht tiefer gebuddelt = 6m3

Die einzelnen Zonen gehen zur Mitte etwas nach oben damit das Substrat nicht abrutscht.

Baust Du ein extra Pflanzenfilterbecken für Deinen Teich oder machst du ne breite Sumpfzone ?

Wenn Du keine Fischies haben möchtest, hoffe ich, dass wenigstens einige Froschies da sind die Dir die Mücken vom Hals halten.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo zusammen,

hier sind die neuen, gewünschten Bilder:

Blick von oben und der Überlauf vom Teich zum Ufergraben
   
Ich trau es mich kaum zu schreiben - der Objektivdeckel der Lumix ist keine 6cm im Durchmesser. :? 

Blick von West nach Ost und von Süd nach Nord
   

Übersicht von der breitesten Ufergrabenstelle und vom Hausfenster
   

die Folie wartet noch gut eingepackt im Vlies - deshalb liegt selbiges auch noch nicht komplett im Teich 
 

Nicht das Ihr Euch wundert - gaaaanz außen in den Graben kommt noch der Rand aus Mörtel und Pflastersteinen. Das ist leider noch nicht fertig!



> Baust Du ein extra Pflanzenfilterbecken für Deinen Teich oder machst du ne breite Sumpfzone ?


Erstmal gibt es kein extra Pflanzenfilterbecken oder ähnliches... der Teich hat stellenweise eine extra breite Sumpfzone, unter anderem auf dem vorletzten Bild ganz links zu sehen. 
Platz für UW-Pflanzen ist auch an einigen Stellen, inkl. Tiefzone vorhanden.
Ich hoffe ganz einfach, dass dies reicht.
Ansonsten ist für "irgendwann" mal noch ein Bachlauf in Planung, in welchen man einen Fertigteich als Bodenfilter einfügen könnte.

Wegen Mücken mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Zur Not hole ich mir aus dem alten Teich und den Regentonnen die entsprechenden "Freßfeinde".


----------



## Kolja (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett,

da habt Ihr aber einen schmalen Grat gebaut. Das ist doch gut gelungen. 

Ich habe so etwas am Rand probiert und bin dem Mörtelwahn verfallen. Plötzlich meinte ich, alles nur noch mit Mörtel lösen zu können. Höher und höher, schmaler und schmaler. Nach einigem Überlegen, habe ich dann alles wieder abgerissen und eine Erd-/Steinelösung bevorzugt.
Aber bei Euch sieht es richtig gut aus.


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Andrea,

eine "Erde-Stein-Lösung" hatten wir für den Rand am alten Teich. Würde ich ehrlich gesagt keinem empfehlen.... Wobei es da auch wieder darauf ankommt, was man darunter versteht.
Wir hatten die Folie höher als das Gras gezogen und zwischen Feldsteinen festgeklemmt. Randmähen des Rasens = unmöglich. 

Daher bauen wir jetzt diese Lösung:
   
Zum Sparen von Mörtel wird dort altes Hofpflaster mit eingebaut - das mußte an einigen Stellen Pflanzbeeten weichen und dient so noch einem guten Zweck. Im Uferwall wurde es ebenfalls mit eingebaut und sorgt so hoffentlich für etwas Stabilität. 


Weiß jemand, wie man den Anschluß Uferwall-Teichrand richtig ausführt?  
Ich habs jetzt erstmal so gemacht - ob es funktioniert, wird sich zeigen müssen. 
 

Mal wieder Wasser aus dem Loch gepumpt... das Vlies liegt schon drinnen, damit der Regen keinen Schaden machen kann.
 

Und hier die aktuelle Draufsicht.


----------



## Kolja (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett,



> Randmähen des Rasens = unmöglich.


Ja, deswegen wollte ich auch eine Mörtelkante, da sauberes Rasenmähen bei uns im ganzen Garten und auch bei den Staudenbeeten nicht möglich ist. Da wollte ich mal einen Anfang machen. Das ist ja nun nichts geworden. Rasenkanten scheinen bei uns nicht "wohnen" zu wollen.  



> Weiß jemand, wie man den Anschluß Uferwall-Teichrand richtig ausführt?



Das sieht bei mir genauso aus und ich sehe bisher keine Schwierigkeiten. Und ich hoffe auch nicht, dass noch welche auftauchen. Da kann ich jetzt nur schwer noch was dran ändern.

Auf dem letzten Foto sehe ich, dass der Uferwall so stark nach vorne abfällt. Was hat das für einen besonderen Grund?

Dann weiter "gut mörtel".


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Anett,

ich hoffe ihr habt den Teichrand genau mit der Wasserwaage ringsum ausgerichtet, wenn da irgendwo der Teichrand teifer ist (sieht links auf dem bild so aus) dann läuft da als aller erstes das Wasser raus ... uns später gefüllt siehst du dann die höheren Ränder rausgucken.

Bei den Randkantensteinen empfehle ich auf jeden Fall die Fugen zuzuschmieren - bei diesen dicken Fugen kommt Erdre rein und dann wächst da das Unkraut. Habt ihr speziellen Mörtel genommen wg. der Winterhärte damit der dann später nicht reißt ?

Vielleicht machst du ja noch ne 2. (oder sogar 3.) Steinschicht vor die bereits vorhandene (Ebenerdig), es lässt sich dann sicher besser Rasenmähen und die Verletzungsgefahtr evtl. überstehender Teichpflanzen wäre geringer. Die steine sind aber schon einbetoniert - wie willst du die Folie am Rand besfestigen ? oder nimmst du dann flüssige Teichfolie (tripond) und ohne Teichflies drunter  - würd ich aber auf jeden Fall machen?


----------



## lollo (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett,


> Weiß jemand, wie man den Anschluß Uferwall-Teichrand richtig ausführt?


ich weis nicht ob Du dieses hier von NG schon gesehen hast.


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo zusammen.

@Andrea


			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem letzten Foto sehe ich, dass der Uferwall so stark nach vorne abfällt. Was hat das für einen besonderen Grund?


Ja, hat es - das andere Ende des Uferwalls sah bis gestern abend genauso aus. So bleibt mehr einzufüllende Mörtelmasse=haltbarer als dünne Schichten. Am Ende solls genauso aussehen, wie der andere Abschluß.

@Ralf


			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe ihr habt den Teichrand genau mit der Wasserwaage ringsum ausgerichtet,


Logisch.  Die wurde nicht nur fürs Foto (Nr.2) samt 4m Richtscheid so dekorativ  in der Baugrube abgelegt.  
Für "Gegenüber" werde ich aber nochmal um Nutzung der selbstgebauten Schlauchwasserwaage bitten. :beeten 
Die Fugen kommen als letztes dran - ich wollte das ja sofort machen, aber meine bessere Hälfte war da irgendwie anderer Meinung.  


> wie willst du die Folie am Rand besfestigen ?


Wir heben stellenweise den Boden unter der Folie noch weiter an - der Bagger ist da doch etwas zu tief gekommen. Durch den Druck des dann eingefüllten Substrates = Füllsand hoffe ich, dass die Folie bleibt, wo sie hingehört. Ansonsten kommen von innen hier und da Steine als Andruckgewicht zum Einsatz.

@Lothar
Danke für den Tip! Ich wußte gar nicht, dass es dafür ne extra Anleitung gibt. 
Aber ich glaube, Du verwechselst gerade Ufergraben mit Filtergraben..... ich möchte gern ersters anlegen und dafür gibts halt keine.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

viel Erfolg und vorallem Gutes Wetter beim weiterbauen


     


... ich freu mich auf weitere Bilder

:cu


----------



## lollo (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @Lothar
> Aber ich glaube, Du verwechselst gerade Ufergraben mit Filtergraben


Hallo Annett,
 ich denke wir reden hier beide vom gleichen Graben. Der von Dir beschriebene Ufergraben wird bei NG als Filtergraben bezeichnet, dieses wie in meinem Link von NG, und auch hier in der vorliegende Bröschüre Ausgabe 62 1/2008 von NG zu erkennen. Die Bezeichnung Ufergraben wird bei NG nicht  verwendet.

Es handelt sich bei dem Filtergraben von NG um einen biologischen Pflanzenfilter, also einen Graben nur mit Pflanzen, durch den das Wasser strömt.
Am Ende des Filtergrabens steht die Pumpe, die dann das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurück befördert.


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Lothar,

wir reden nicht vom Gleichen - definitiv nicht. 

Ich möchte dort eine nährstoffreiche Sumpfzone, einen sogenannten Ufergraben, schaffen welche mit Mutterboden befüllt wird. Dieser Bereich wird bei NG sonst allerdings umlaufend empfohlen. Daher tritt mein Anschlußproblem dort auch nicht auf.
Den Platz habe ich aber nicht, denn irgendwo müssen auch die Pflanzen im Teich stehen, die zum Nährstoffaustrag des Teiches selbst beitragen. Das macht mein Ufergraben nämlich im Gegensatz zum Filtergraben nicht. 

Ich weiß nicht, welche "Broschüre" Du jetzt nennst - in meinen Unterlagen gibt es sowohl einen Ufergraben (am Rand, für nährstoffbedürftige Sumpfpflanzen), als auch einen Filtergraben (wie der Name schon sagt, zur "Filterung" bzw. dem Eliminieren von Nährstoffen aus dem Teichwasser) mit Pumpe am Ende.

Beide Begriffe werden speziell von NG verwendet - allerdings fällt das Stichwort Ufergraben auf der Homepage nur bei den Pflanzensortimenten.


----------



## lollo (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett,

ok, jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Der Ufergraben wird benutzt um einen zu hohen Wasserstand im Teich abzuführen, und kann dazu noch bepflanzt werden. 
Ein Ufergraben trägt also nicht zur biologischen Klärung des Wassers bei, da ja kein Durchfluß erfolgt.

Irritiert war ich eben, dass NG nur über einen Filtergraben schreibt, und nicht über einen Ufergraben. Die von mir genannte Broschüre ist der Katalog 2008 den Du auch  hier runterladen kannst.

Der Begriff Ufergraben wird von NG auch nicht in dem mir in Papierform vorliegenden Katalog genannt.

Ich hoffe wir liegen hier jetzt bei den Begriffsbestimmungen auf der gleichen Wellenlänge  , denn wie ich hier im Forum an anderer Stelle schon mal aufgeklärt habe, wird bei manchen Begriffsbestimmungen nicht immer das gleiche gemeint, und das auch die sogenannten Fachleute damit suspekt umgehen.


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hi Annett,

es wächst und gedeiht 

Wie willst Du denn den Wall zwischen Teich und Ufergraben kaschieren? Eine Mörtelwand soll es ja wohl nicht bleiben, oder?


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Lothar,

das mit den zweideutigen Abkürzungen und Begriffsverwendung im Forum ist auch mir schon aufgefallen. :? 
Allerdings würde das hier den Rahmen dieses Themas sprengen.
Wem etwas unklar ist, der muss halt einfach nochmal nachhaken - so wie jetzt hier im Thema geschehen. 

@Elschen
Das Zauberwort heißt "Ufermatte", denn der bloße Wall zieht mir natürlich nicht freiwillig Wasser vom Teich in den Graben.
Ich hab davon noch einige laufende Meter übrig, die locker für diesen Uferwall reichen werden. 
Die Folie wird ja komplett in das "Loch" und damit auch über den Wall verlegt. Beim Befüllen müssen wir dann nur darauf achten, dass der Druck auf beiden Seiten gleichmäßig zunimmt. Nicht dass der Wall am Ende doch noch das Wandern anfängt. :shock

Nächste Woche werde ich wahrscheinlich die Pflanzen und das Saatgut für den Wall bei NG bestellen. Die bieten dafür spezielle Sachen, z.B. mit besonders kleinen Wurzelballen an....
Bisher habe ich von dort nur Baumaterial und Unterlagen (damit ist nicht der Katalog gemeint) bestellt.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche werde ich wahrscheinlich die Pflanzen und das Saatgut für den Wall bei NG bestellen. Die bieten dafür spezielle Sachen, z.B. mit besonders kleinen Wurzelballen an....
> Bisher habe ich von dort nur Baumaterial und Unterlagen (damit ist nicht der Katalog gemeint) bestellt.



Hi Annett,

wir haben unseren Teich genau so gebaut. Unterlagen, Baumaterial, einige Pflanzen, sowie die "spezielle" Ufersaat von NG. Wir waren damit auch super zufrieden   ... bis auf eine "Kleinigkeit":

Leider ist aus unserer Ufersaat überhaupt nix geworden  , wir haben zwischenzeitlich __ Moos auf dem Wall aufgebracht - was allerdings, wie wir finden, auch sehr schön aussieht. Wir drücken die Daumen, dass es mit der Saat bei Dir besser klappt als bei uns.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Servus Claudia & Ludwig

Kannst du vom Wall vielleicht ein Foto machen  , denn Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte  .

@ Annett:  da geht ja was weiter


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hi Annett,

naklar  Ufermatte - was sonst.

Ich hab mit der Ufermattensaat von NG ganz gute Erfahrungen. Allerdings wächst die Matte auch von alleine zu. Wenn die Blumen erst mal säen, siehst Du nix mehr....(Allerdings hab ich auch Probleme, da dann wieder Ableger rauszuzupfen  )


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Guten Morgen Annett,

wie gehts denn hier voran ? Gibbet schon watt neues ? Fotos sehen wollen


----------



## Annett (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo.

Na dann will ich mal fix noch ein paar Bildchen vom Sonntag einstellen, bevor ich wieder auf den Schlepper steigen darf.  

Staudammbau  
   
oder eher der Anschluß der Terrasse bzw. -auflage an den Teich.
Im Vordergrund die geparkten Pflanzen vom TT.  an alle Spender/Innen.

Und dann wurde es richtig heftig: Zweifaches Sieben von "Mutterboden" der keiner mehr war. Wir fanden kleinere Türbeschläge, Glas- und Porzellanscherben, Steine. 
Ein ganz große  an dieser Stelle an Christian, für die immer wieder bei uns geleistete Hilfe. Sei es der Trabant-Motor oder der Teichbau - es ist einfach toll, solche Freunde zu haben.  
   

Bild von heute:
 
Die Farbe im Ufergraben kommt von 2 Schubkarren Sand - bei der Menge nicht der Rede wert. 
Leider fehlen noch 10-20cm Mutterboden und wir überlegen, ob wir das durch Untermischen käuflicher Blumenerde ausgleichen können, ohne Probleme zu bekommen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Na da habt ihr ja schon ordentlich was geschafft  

Das mit der Blumenerde würd ich nicht machen, wg. zu hoher Nährstoffgehalt, zu hohe Kosten bei der Schichtdicke usw. - lieber irgendwo abtragen und nochmal sieben ...

Viel Erfolg weiterhin !


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Servus Annett

   

Gewaltig, was Ihr geleistet habt  

Blumenerde würde ich auch nehmen  
Was soll schon im Ufergraben schlimmes passieren


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett,

das nimmt ja richtig Teichgestalt an  

Zum Ufergraben: Die Nummer mit dem Sieben kenn ich - herzlichen Dank, kein Bedarf mehr. 

Wenn es um Quantität geht, würd ich auch billige Blumenerde nehmen, die ist zwar aufgedüngt, aber die Nährstoffe dürfen im Ufergraben ja sein, allerdings ist sie oft sehr torflastig, was bei Eurem Wasser, wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber eher weniger problematisch ist. 
Wenn es um Qualität geht, würd ich mir lieber einen Sack Humus gönnen und unterrühren.

Ansonsten - das wird! 

Liebe Grüße
Elschen, 
die überlegt, wie sie ihren Chef zu einer Teichvergrößerung überreden könnte...


----------



## Kolja (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett,

da seid ihr ja einen großen Schritt weitergekommen.

Mit der Blumenerde, das würde ich lassen. Ich hatte noch einen Rest und habe ihn in den Ufergraben gekippt. Da schwamm doch einiges obenauf (Torf, Holzstückchen?) und es wollte sich nicht richtig mit Sand und Lehm mischen.


----------



## Joachim (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Noch was wegen der Erde - es schaut so aus, als hätte ich ne Möglichkeit gefunden für Brutto 11-12 Euro/to an gesiebten Mutterboden zu kommen und das sowohl eher sandig als auch lehmig...

Mal schaun, was Annett dazu sagt 
(Hauptsache wir/ich müssen nicht nochmal nen Anhänger Erde absieben )


----------



## Silke (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo,
ja das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus  
Humus würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen, da sind zu viele Nährstoffe drin.
Dann lieber irgendeinen sandigen Boden - das sollte ok sein.

Bin schon auf das Endergebnis gespannt...


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Mahlzeit,

in der Sache mit dem Mutterboden sind wir noch nicht weiter. 
Das was wir gesehen haben, sah nicht besser aus als unser am letzten WE gesiebtes Ausgangsmaterial.
Evtl. schauen wir uns heute/dieser Tage mal noch dort um: http://www.lav-markranstaedt.de/


Das nächste Problem habe ich jetzt mit den Seerosen, die mit umziehen sollen.
Aus dem Teich habe ich sie herausbekommen. Aber um ein (weiteres) Einschleppen von Fischeiern zu vermeiden, wollte ich die Pflanzen nach altbekannter Art desinfizieren.
Nur bekommt man in der Apotheke kein pures Kaliumpermanganat (KMnO4) mehr, oder der Apotheker wollte mir keins verkaufen.  
[OT]Man könnte ja eine Bo*be bauen. :crazy 
Ich könnte auch mein Küchenmesser oder den teuren Sprit aus meinem Auto... ach, lassen wir es lieber. :evil 
Danke Herr Schäuble und Co.! 
Weitere Worte zu diesem und ähnlichen Themen verkneife ich mir wohl besser.[/OT]

Jetzt hab ich eine Lösung in der zu wenig drin ist und die das Zehnfache gekostet hat. Nun wirds wohl nix mit einem kompletten Desinfektionsbad. 

:help


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

hi


> Nur bekommt man in der Apotheke kein pures Kaliumpermanganat (KMnO4) mehr,


stimmt, gestzesänderung seit januar.
aber beim ta kannst du es bestellen. bei meinem bekomme ich fast alles.


----------



## Joachim (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

@Jürgen
Guter Tip  das kann sie ja mal versuchen ... 

@all
Wegen der Erde - es sieht so aus  als würde es die gesiebte von LAV Markranstädt werden, schaut prima aus und überhaupt haben die ne erstaunliche Auswahl und sind sehr freundlich.  

13,09 Euro /m³ (Brutto) plus Transport - den ich vielleicht selbst erledigen könnte


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Servus Joachim

Hört sich ja vielversprechend an  . Und da du sie vielleicht ja auch noch selbst holst, sparst dabei auch noch Kosten :beeten .

Na da geht ja bald wieder was weiter


----------



## Joachim (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Naja, es ist ja schon weiter gegangen - die Deichgräfin  hat die Flutung begonnen ...  aber da soll sie mal schön selber was zu schreiben.


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

N'abend zusammen.

"Deichgräfin"? Ich glaub es harkt.  


Joachim hat heute das "Fundament" = die teichseitige Auflage der Terrasse fertig gestellt und anschließend haben wir mit dem restlichen Mörtel noch die gesamte Pflastersteinkante verfugt.
Die Folie habe ich auch schon mal grob abgeschnitten. So sieht es gleich etwas ordentlicher aus.  
 

So nach und nach hole ich kleinere Ableger aus dem alten Teich zum Neuen. Heute kamen vor allem __ gelbe Gauklerblume und ein unbekanntes blaugrünes, niedriges Gras mit.
Es fehlen immer noch gute 15cm Wasser, da der Teich sonst über die Ufermatte in den Ufergraben ausgesaugt werden würde.
Dort steht so schon etwas Wasser auf dem Substrat (vorne rechts auf dem Foto) und ich möchte nicht noch mehr Mückenbrutplätze schaffen, als ohnehin schon durch den neuen Teich vorhanden.
Sand fehlt auch noch im Teich, ich durfte mich aber erstmal nicht weiter am Sandhaufen bedienen. 

Das Thema KMnO4 löse ich anderweitig, es wurmt mich trotzdem...
Die "Gonnère" ist vorübergehend in einer neuen 200l Regentonne eingezogen, während die anderen (kleineren) Seerosen in Mörtelkübeln auf ihre Entlassung in den Teich warten.

Bei Werner habe ich mittlerweile 4 Bestellungen aufgegeben, die hoffentlich in einer Sendung zusammengefasst werden können.  
Irgendwie find ich immer noch etwas, was ich haben möchte.
Hoffentlich überliest Joachim diesen Teil. :beeten


----------



## Joachim (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

... ich lese alles!  

Und das: "Irgendwie find ich immer noch etwas, was ich haben möchte." ist mir schon seit jahren klar  ... Frau Deichgräfin


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo.

Für alle, die es interessiert, hier ein kleines Update.
Erste Blüten/Pflanzen und Bewohner:
       

Teich bei Regen (gestern?) und bei trockenem Wetter:
   

Der Ufergraben ist seit heute morgen endgültig mit Mutterboden befüllt. Mal sehen, wieviel das jetzt wieder zusammen sackt.


----------



## Silke (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Annett,
ja es sieht schon gut aus.
Und DAS kommt mir ja sowas von bekannt vor 


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie find ich immer noch etwas, was ich haben möchte.


Aus Gärtnereien komme ich nie ohne ein Teil raus.


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hi Annett,

gefällt mir sehr gut!
Jetzt gehts weiter mit der Randgestaltung?

Aber auf zwei Bildern ist mir was aufgefallen:
Wolltet ihr die __ Entengrütze haben? :shock


----------



## Annett (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Moin.  

Ja Silke, ich komme oft auch nicht ohne Töpfchen aus den Pflanzenmärkten.
Beim letzten Besuch im Zooladen habe ich trotzdem alles stehen lassen. Qualität und Preis passten mir nicht so recht zusammen.

@Frank
Was heißt __ Entengrütze "haben wollen"?
Sie war halt an irgendwelchen Pflanzen dran. Ich bin da nicht so pingelig, denn selbst im alten Teich wurde sie trotz mehrfacher Einsetzversuche nie zur Plage. 
Entengrütze könnte man ja im Gegensatz zu Schwebalgen abkeschern.
Aber, sie wollte einfach nicht. Und ich vermute, im neuen Teich wird das auf Dauer recht ähnlich sein. 

Bezüglich Randgestaltung. Viel ist da nicht mehr zu machen. Folie irgendwann weiter einkürzen, Sand im Teich noch etwas erhöhen und dann von außen Mutterboden gegen den Pflastersteinrand anfüllen. Fertig.

Im Herbst setzen wir dann die fehlenden Hainbuchen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Halihalo,

gibts denn schon aktuellere Bilder ?:freu 

Baust du noch einen Schutz an der linken Seite gegen Überflutung durch viel Regen ? damit die die Erde nicht in den Teich kommt ?


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo Ralf,

das täuscht. Der Teich ist überall höher gelegen. Bin doch nicht jeck.... 

Neue Fotos?
Nun ja, derzeit bin ich mehr aufm Acker als am Teich. Also hab ich auch eher den Acker etc. vor der Linse. 

Gerade fix nur für Dich raus vor die Tür - und gleich gehts wieder auf den Traktor. 
       

Die häßlichen Konstruktionen schützen die neueren + empfindlichen Pflanzen vor der heftigen Sonne.
Beim Wasserschwaden hatte ich nicht daran gedacht und er sieht entsprechend aus (den hab ich vergessen zu fotografieren). 
     

Im Teich fehlen derzeit gute 3cm Wasser. Das wird wohl auch das bissle Regen nicht richten können, das angesagt ist. 

Bis auf ein paar Fadenalgen ist alles in bester Ordnung und die gehören auch dazu..... Wasserflöhe sehe ich immer mal in Wolken tanzen und allerlei anderes Getier ist auch schon eingezogen. Sogar die größeren __ Libellen haben schon vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Ich fühle mich sehr geehrt- das Du extra für mich noch schnell ein paar Bildchen geknipst hast, 

bisher kann ich nur sagen - ganz toll gemacht - 





 

 




ich freue mich auf weitere Bildchen...

Bis dahin alles Gute !


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallo.

Es hat geregnet - mehr als die angesagt 0,4mm.  Nämlich sage und schreibe 25mm - in 2 Gewittergüssen.
Im Nachbarort kamen innerhalb 15min 16mm runtergeprasselt.
Wir standen, frisch vom Feld geflüchtet, in der Maschinenhalle und haben unser eigenes Wort kaum mehr verstanden. 


Dafür haben wir jetzt noch ein paar Teiche mehr auf dem Hof. :crazy 
     
Da sollten in nächster Zeit Rasenkanten gesetzt und Mutterboden eingefüllt werden.... naja, morgen ist das Wasser bestimmt schon wieder weg. 

Randvoll ist er wieder, links wie rechts des Walls. 
 

Für bessere Aufnahmen ist es leider schon etwas zu dunkel.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/31031&d=1217616946

Mensch Annett, hättest doch auch mal sagen können das ihr auch einen Bachlauf gebaut habt


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Servus Annett



> Für bessere Aufnahmen ist es leider schon etwas zu dunkel.


Passt schon  

Danke für die Fotos  

Momentan spielt das Wetter verrückt :crazy 

Wir haben täglich einen "Guss", ich glaub die Folie kann ich mir ersparen  .
Aber das schreckliche daran ist ja nicht der Guss, sondern der tritt immer dann auf wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme.

In der Arbeit "Super" Wetter, heiß das du dich entkleiden möchtest  ,
Dann fährst nach Hause, kaum zu Hause angekommen, es vergehen keine 10 Min. und der "Zauber" geht los.
Leider fast täglich :evil 

Ich bin schon echt verzagt  

Hast du nicht geschrieben


> Im Teich fehlen derzeit gute 3cm Wasser. Das wird wohl auch das bissle Regen nicht richten können, das angesagt ist.


Wenigstens ist das kein Thema mehr


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Im Teich fehlen derzeit gute 3cm Wasser. Das wird wohl auch das bissle Regen nicht richten können, das angesagt ist.



Hallo Annett,..

ich plane aktuell meinen Uferdamm,.. 
ich will auf jedenfall auch die "normale" 10cm tiefe Uferdamm Variante nutzen,.. davon getrennt aber ggf. auch eine breitere und tiefere Sumpfzone wie du.

Bei der Uferzone ziehen sich ja die Uferpflanzen selbst über die Kapilarwirkung das Wasser,.. 

bei dir ist der Damm zum Sumpfbereich ja quasi durch Mörtel abgedichtet, da ja auch die "Blumen-Erde" nicht in den Teich soll..

Wie kommt denn dann trotzdem Wasser in die Sumpfzone ?? 
Ist an den Damm-Enden noch (extra) eine Undichtigkeit eingebaut,.. oder musst du generell da giessen ?? (oder gibt´s trotzdem genug Kapilarwirkung??)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Claudia & Ludwig
> Kannst du vom Wall vielleicht ein Foto machen  , denn Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte



@ Helmut,

Dein Beitrag ist uns irgendwie entgangen :sorry , erst heute haben wir ihn gelesen, aber gleich mal Bilder gemacht ... besser spät als nie 


         


     ​

Bild 1: __ Moos, wie "eingesammelt", also mit noch etwas Erde daran direkt auf die Ufermatte aufgebracht
Bild 2: Moos wie auf Bild 1, jedoch auf Stein ausgelegt
Bild 3: Moos wie auf Bild 1, jedoch auf Sand-Lehm-Gemisch
Bild 4: Zerkleinertes Moos vermischt mit Joghurt aus Sand-Lehm-Gemisch
Bild 5: Zerkleinertes Moos mit Wasser vermischt auf Sand-Lehm-Gemisch und mit einer dünnen Sandschicht nach dem Auftrag abgedeckt

Grosse Unterschiede sind zwischen den verschiedenen Auftragsarten des Mooses auf den Untergrund sind nicht feststellbar, alle Arten scheinen ganz gut zu funktionieren  .


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Servus Claudia & Ludwig

Danke für Eure bebilderte Beschreibung  

Ich finde das "Joghurt-__ Moos" kommt schon am wüchsigsten rüber  

Gedeiht das Moos auch an sonnigen Standorten


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Gedeiht das __ Moos auch an sonnigen Standorten



"voll-sonnig" gedeiht das Moos an den Standorten auf den Bildern 1, 2 und 4. Das Moos auf den Bildern 3 und 5 steht "halbschattig" - Bild 3 vormittags Schatten, nachmittags Sonne, bei Bild 5 ist es umgekehrt.

Die Frage, ob das Moos am Teich auch an sonnigen Standorten gedeiht, können wir daher eindeutig mit  beantworten - ganztägig schattige Plätze gibt es an unserem Teich gar keine  

Etwas schwierig war es mit dem Moos nur im Frühjahr, da war schon der ein oder andere "Ausfall" zu verzeichnen, wenn wir Amselbesuch hatten, die schon ganz gerne man das Moos als Nistbaumaterial entführen, oder einfach nur mal "drunterschauen", ob sich vielleicht dort Futter findet.

Ein Ufer des Teiches ist bei uns eine kleine Feldsteinmauer. Hier haben wir die Zwischenräume der Steine zum Teil auch mit Moos verdeckt - obwohl wir es leider vergessen haben zu fotografieren  . Auch dort wächst das Moos sehr gut, in vollsonniger Lage und mittlerweile nicht nur in den Zwischenräumen, es "erobert", wie es auch gedacht war, langsam die Steine ....


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Servus Claudia & Ludwig

Das nenne ich mal prompt    

Danke für Eure ausführliche Beschreibung


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

  Ausser __ Moos nix loooos...   

Hallo Annett,.. der nächste Herbst / Winter kommt bestimmt...

was macht die Baustellen ??
Wir warten auf die nächsten Bilder,,.. oder "ruht" das Projekt ?!

  mfG.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Hallöchen 
ich durfte den Teich ja schon mal "Live" sehen. Ein echtes Schmuckstück, tolle Pflanzen, Prima Lage.
Eigentlich eine Schande wenn da keine Fische reinkommen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> ich durfte den Teich ja schon mal "Live" sehen. Ein echtes Schmuckstück,



  um so "schlimmer" :beeten  das uns das Schmuckstück vorenthalten wird,....  tzz 
(eigentlich will ich ja nur "abgucken" da ich selbst hoffe, dass ich in ca. 2 Wochen noch die Pflanzen kaufen kann :evil   )


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*

Moin.

Naja, die Teichumfeldarbeiten ruhen im Großen und Ganzen, weshalb ich Euch die Unkrautecken gern weiter vorenthalten hätte. 

Aber wenn Du trotzdem spicken willst, biddeschön:

Aktuelle Übersicht - endlich ist der Bagger vorm Haus weg, so dass ich wieder Fotos aus dem Fenster machen kann. Die Folie wird erst nach dem ersten Winter auf endgültige Länge gekürzt.
 
Ufergaben - Teilbereiche - Pflanzen
       
Zwei der Seerosen
   
Langsam kommt die Bepflanzung in die Gänge
   

Tiere nutzen das Angebot immer wieder gern


----------



## axel (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Guten Morgen !

Das wächst und blüht ja schon schön in Eurem neuen Teich  
Klasse geworden, ein großes Lob  

Lg aus Borkwalde 

von axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> 
> Naja, die Teichumfeldarbeiten ruhen im Großen und Ganzen, weshalb ich Euch die Unkrautecken gern weiter vorenthalten hätte.
> 
> Aber wenn Du trotzdem spicken willst, biddeschön:



  na prima,..  ist doch schon richtig viel Leben im Teich   

mein Ufergraben fehlt ja noch,..  (deswegen wollte ich ja auch bei dir "spicken"  )

Hat es vor dem Bild gerade geregnet oder zieht die Ufermatte sonst auch soviel Wasser in den Ufergraben,..

Daher auch die nächste Frage, hast du einen Überlauf eingebaut ??

Bei den letzten Tagen an Regenmassen, merkt man ja ersteinmal was da auf so eine Fläche runter kommt.

Lieben Dank,..
mfG. MIcha


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Micha.

Was genau meinst Du denn mit:





> Hat es vor dem Bild gerade geregnet oder zieht die Ufermatte sonst auch soviel Wasser in den Ufergraben,..


  

Die Ufermatte zieht immer soviel Wasser, dass der Wasserstand in Teich und Graben gleich hoch ist. Möchte man weniger überstaute Bereiche, muss man einfach mehr Substrat auffüllen oder den Wasserstand in beiden "Abteilungen" senken.

Überlauf haben wir sowohl am Teichrand, als auch am Ufergrabenrand. 
1.Teichrand (davon gibts direkt nebeneinander zwei); das Wasser läuft in den Schotter unter der späteren Holzterrasse und kann dort in Ruhe versickern.
  
2. Überlauf des Ufergraben und des 3. Uferwall, 
   
wobei letzterer nach einigem Nachdenken total sinnfrei bei uns ist. 

Da unser Uferwall nicht um den ganzen Teich geht, würde der Teich nie in den Graben oder der Graben in den Teich laufen. Der äußere Rand (die Pflastersteine) sind einfach niedriger als der Wall. Also läuft dort das Wasser aus dem Teich.
Naja, besser ein sinnfreier Überlauf zuviel, als ein wichtiger zu wenig. 

Diese Nacht hat es gute 16mm geregnet, die zuvor 9mm. Ich hatte zunächst noch Wasser aus der Regentonne per Schwerkraft (der gelbe Schlauch) in den Teich laufen lassen, da wir wegen des Ufergrabens und der noch nackten Matte eher ein Wasserdefizit haben. 
Diese Nacht muss der Teich aber dann doch übergelaufen sein. Alles bestens. 


4. Maximalstand des Ufergraben - hier muss ich beobachten, ob noch mehr Substrat benötigt wird oder es so geht. Der max. Wasserstand wird im Sommer immer nur sehr kurzfristig erreicht. Wir leben hier eher im Trockengebiet. 
 
Das Myosotis palustris "Alba" (links unten mit Schild) geht anscheinend ein. 
Es ist sonst eigentlich nicht überstaut...


----------



## inge50 (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett,

habt ihr prima hin bekommen  

Die Pflanzen werden im nächsten Jahr so richtig Gas geben.
Das die eine oder andere nicht so will, hab ich auch bei mir im Teich.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha.
> 
> Was genau meinst Du denn mit:   ...
> 
> Die Ufermatte zieht immer soviel Wasser, dass der Wasserstand in Teich und Graben gleich hoch ist. Möchte man weniger überstaute Bereiche, muss man einfach mehr Substrat auffüllen oder den Wasserstand in beiden "Abteilungen" senken....



Hallo Annet,

danke für die aufklärenden Bilder,.

war auch keine Kritik meinerseits sondern nur eine Frage zur Überlaufproblematik.
Habe die Tage beim Teichbeich ersteinmal gesehen, was so innerhalb von einer Nacht auf so eine Fläche runter kommt.
 
Du hast ja einen relativ breiten Uferbereich,.. deswegen ist es mir bei anderen Teichen noch nicht so aufgefallen,... dass dieser wirklich
so voll laufen wird,.. (meist war halt mehr Substrat drinnen und kleinere Breite).

Werde dann auch mal den Uferrand 20-40cm breit anlegen und einen Überlauf einplanen,..

danke, mfG.   
MIcha


----------



## schrope (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett!

Na wie sieht es an deinem Teich jetzt aus?

Hast du schon konkrete Pläne für die Teichrandgestaltung?
Ich frage weil ich bis jetzt noch nicht ganz weiß wie ich meinen realisieren soll und suche deshalb Inspirationen..... 

Vielleicht hast du ja mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Annett (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Peter,

was genau meinst Du damit?


schrope schrieb:


> Hast du schon konkrete Pläne für die Teichrandgestaltung?


 

Der Teichrand ist, bis auf die Holz-Terrasse und das Mutterboden anfüllen von außen, fertig. So war er schon vor dem Winter. 
Nur Folie und Vlies müssen jetzt noch auf Endmaß gebracht werden. Dafür hoffe ich auf einen vollsonnigen, warmen Tag.

Heute habe ich erstmal weitere abgestorbene Pflanzenteile aus Ufergraben und Teich entfernt. Ist gar nicht so einfach, wenn man nicht unzählige Minischnecken mit entsorgen möchte. :?


----------



## schrope (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teichrand ist, bis auf die Holz-Terrasse und das Mutterboden anfüllen von außen, fertig. So war er schon vor dem Winter.
> Nur Folie und Vlies müssen jetzt noch auf Endmaß gebracht werden. Dafür hoffe ich auf einen vollsonnigen, warmen Tag.



Achso, ich dachte ihr macht noch eine andere Randgestaltung ausser den umlaufenden Plastersteinen.
Alles klar, aber Bilder wie es jetzt so bei dir aussieht wären trotzdem .

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Annett (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Peter,

bin heute endlich mal dazu gekommen "in Ruhe" ein paar Bilder zu machen.

Eine weitere "Randgestaltung" ist nur noch insofern geplant, dass wir eine Hainbuchenhecke um das gesamte Hofrondell setzen wollen.
Dafür habe ich heute weitere 25 Hainbuchen aus der Baumschule geholt, die erstmal in der Regentonne wässern dürfen. 
Das Wetter ist echt verrückt. Letztes WE fast noch Frost und jetzt am Tag über 20°C. :crazy

Hier also die Bilder:
Übersicht
  

Kapillarsperre -> muss noch auf Endmaß abgeschnitten werden.
Erstes Bild Teichrand, die nächsten zwei vom Ufergraben
     

Ufermatte - noch relativ "nackt".
      

Es treibt überall durch. 
     

Das große Fressen der Spitzschlammschnecken.... und  der Blasenschnecken 
     

Wenn Dich was besonders interessiert, dann bitte nachfragen.


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Moinmoin.

*Der erste Molch ist da.*  

Er kam kurz zum Luftholen an die Oberfläche, als ich vorhin (in Gedanken versunken) auf den Teich blickte. 

Bin gespannt, ob sich ein Pärchen findet. Vielleicht lege ich mich heute abend ebenfalls mal mit der Taschenlampe auf die Lauer. Einige Forenmitglieder machen damit anscheinend bessere Beobachtungen.


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Guten Morgen.

Seit Tagen ist mehr oder weniger herrliches Wetter - fast schon ein wenig zu trocken, denn uns fehlen die angekündigten Gewitter.
Im Teich fehlt Wasser und bisher möchte ich nicht aus der Leitung auffüllen. Das nitrathaltige Brunnenwasser kommt schon gar nicht in Frage....

Seit 2 Nächten haben wir wissentlich neue Teichbewohner. Ein wenig Krach machen sie auch - sonst hätten wir sie gar nicht bemerkt.
Tagsüber sind sie nicht da. 
Also bin ich gestern abend mit Taschenlampe und Kamera um den Teich geschlichen. 
     

Schau mir in die Augen, Kleines. 
 

Was wohl die Nachbarn über das nächtliche Blitzlichtgewitter denken? :crazy 

Ein miserables Bild, aber ein besseres Beweisfoto habe ich vom einzigen Molch bisher nicht....
 

Wie man sieht, macht der Teich derzeit eine Algenblüte durch. Dazu kommen immer wieder __ Enten, die es bei uns am Teich anscheinend ganz nett finden und im Wasser/Bodengrund herumwühlen. 
Hoffentlich ist das bald vorbei. :beeten

EDIT: Gerade nachgesehen. Wenn das mal keine Wechselkröten (Bufo viridis) sind. http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/wechselkroete.htm
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wechselkröte (Der Rufton passt zu 100%.)


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett, 

das ist ganz sicher eine __ Wechselkröte. Die gibt's bei uns gar nicht. Wir haben nur Erdkröten und Kreuzkröten hier.


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett,

mönsch, die Kröte ist schön! Hier gibbet nur Erdkröten. Und eine Molchdame ist auch schon da. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Herr Molch und es kann losgehen


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Servus Annett

Welch wunderschöne Kröte 

Kannst/Könnt stolz darauf sein  ein so schönes zu Hause für die Amphibien geschaffen zu haben 

Wünsche Dir und Joachim frohe Ostern


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Ihrs.

Ja, die __ Kröten sind wirklich hübsch. Bin schon ganz gespannt, ob und wann die ersehnte Dame auftaucht...

Derweil hier noch einige Bilder der Nacht von Do. auf Fr. 
       
Die Tierchen sind wie angezogen vom Licht der Taschenlampe. Auch das Blitzlicht scheint erst nach mehreren Aufnahmen leicht zu nerven.
Diese Nacht durften sie ohne Blitze balzen. 


Wünsche Euch allen für heute einen fleißigen Osterhasen und verabschiede mich langsam ins Bett.


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

N'abend.

Gestern Abend hat sich evtl. ein Pärchen gefunden...
 
Es gab jedenfalls nicht die üblichen Abwehrlaute, wie sie sonst die Männchen ausstoßen, wenn sie sich versehentlich gegenseitig besteigen wollen. 

Dann ist mir heute noch ein Molch vor die __ Nase/Kamera geschwommen. 
   

Bin ich froh, dass wir bisher keine Fische haben, auch wenn immer wieder die unverständliche Frage kommt "wie, wieso keine Fische?".  
Ich weiß jedenfalls, warum.


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Schon wieder ich. 

Obwohl ich diese Nacht kein Krötenpärchen entdecken konnte, ist der Teich "schwanger".  
   

Man sieht die mehrreihige Laichschnur der __ Wechselkröte sehr deutlich. 
Die Tiefe beträgt an dieser Teichstelle keine 30cm.


----------



## Inken (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Guten Morgen, Annett!

Ich gratuliere zur "Schwangerschaft"!!  

Was für tolle Aufnahmen! 
Den Molch hast du klasse erwischt, man kann wirklich jedes Barthaar erkennen!  Und was für hübsche __ Kröten ihr habt! :shock Da wird ja bald einiges los sein bei euch im Teich. Ich hoffe auf reges Leben in der Bude!  Dann gibt es auch bald Aufnahmen von hübschen Krötenkindern? 

Bei uns gibt es auch nur die Erdkröten, fett, faul und gefräßig...

Ich freue mich für euch über die hübschen Tiere!


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Inken.

Danke für das Lob. 
Im Dunklen hat die Kamera weniger Probleme mit der spiegelnden Wasseroberfläche. Da macht das Scharfstellen der Autofokus ganz gut. Klares Wasser ist natürlich vorteilhaft. 

Update bezüglich Schwangerschaft. 
 
Ein paar tote liegen nebendran am Boden, aber der Großteil bewegt sich schon als wollte er sofort los... dabei sind sie gerade mal 2-3 mm lang.

Den Teich räume ich derzeit absichtlich nicht auf. Ich möchte weder den Nachwuchs, noch sein zukünftiges Futter zu stark dezimieren.


----------



## Dodi (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

 Annett!

Wirklich tolle Aufnahmen von __ Kröten, Laich und Molchen - und schön klares Wasser habt Ihr! 

Leider gab's bei uns noch nie Krötenlaich im Teich - immer "nur" die __ Frösche...


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hi.

Also klares Wasser ist relativ. Im Tiefbereich kann man im Moment nicht mehr auf den Boden sehen. 
Muss mal sehen, dass ich ein paar Wasserflöhe finde und einsetzen kann.

Ein Bild von neulich mit dem Titel "blinder Passagier". 
 

In der oberen linken Ecke sieht man sogar einen (unscharfen) Hüpferling.


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Servus Annett

 Geniales Foto 

Was ist das den für ein Monster 

Meine __ Schnecken im Mini erreichen so ca. 4 cm Länge, deine muß ja gut 7-8 cm lang sein im Vergleich zur __ Quappe.

Hüpferling = __ Rückenschwimmer , denn ich meine Aufgrund der Beine könnte es doch um einen Rückenschwimmer handeln 

Dachte immer ein Hüpferling ist ein __ Wasserläufer.


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Helmut,

die Schnecke ist normal groß (vielleicht 5cm lang) - die Kaulquappe war winzig klein (max. 3mm). 

Ok, es war in meinem Fall kein Hüpferling... dafür aber irgendein Wasserfloh. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hüpferlinge
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserfloh

Klasse Bilder:
http://www.mikrofauna-videos.de/videos.php?id=daphniapulex

Muss nun leider los - arbeiten. Wünsche allen ein schönes und ruhiges WE.


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo zusammen.

Am Tag der Arbeit haben wir heute mal...... genau, gearbeitet. 
Daheim auf dem Hof, statt auf dem Acker.

Der Teichrand ist (bis auf die Stelle der Holzterrasse rings herum mit Mutterboden angefüllt, die Folie auf einem guten Viertel der Strecke auf Endlänge gekürzt. Leider waren die Cutter schon schnell stumpf und verbraucht. 

So soll der Teichrand später mal aussehen. 
  
Evtl. noch flacher auslaufend und natürlich mit Gras bewachsen.

Das Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben ist im Vergleich zum eigentlichen Teich wirklich enorm.
   
   

Die Miniseerose habe ich heute auch "freigelassen". Da sie sich nicht per Rhizom vermehren kann, ist das ok. 
 

Der Teich selbst kämpft trotz Wasserflöhen und den __ Kröten-Quappen mit einer mittleren Algenblüte.  
Abfischen wird durch den Nachwuchs schwierig.


----------



## karsten. (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*



Annett schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Der Teich selbst kämpft trotz Wasserflöhen und den __ Kröten-Quappen mit einer mittleren Algenblüte.  .............




na und ! 

siehe auch Titel 


gefällt uns gut  


schönes WE


----------



## Kolja (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett,

das sieht ja wunderschön aus  bei Dir. Unsere Teiche sind ja ungefähr gleich alt, aber bei mir ist das Pflanzenwachstum noch lange nicht so weit. In welcher Höhe wohnt Ihr denn? Hier auf 450 m ist natürlich alles etwas langsamer.

Noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Karsten.

Danke.
Uns gefällt er auch immer besser. 
Wenn jetzt noch die Grünfärbung verschwindet.... ist alles in Butter. 
Kaum zu glauben, wie ungeduldig man selbst wieder wird. 


Hallo Andrea. 
Bei uns ist in den letzten Wochen alles wie verrückt gewachsen. Nicht nur am Teich. Der Imker im Verein beschwerte sich am Freitag, dass die Bienen noch gar nicht so weit waren (Völker nicht groß genug), um den Honig für dieses Jahr zu sammeln. Nun ist die Obstbaumblüte fast vorbei und der Raps hat die Vollblüte ebenfalls schon überschritten. 
Wir liegen hier ca. 130m über NN.


@all
Neues vom Teichlein:
__ Fieberklee ist fast verblüht, __ Pfeilkraut blüht immer mehr, der erste Frosch war/ist da und macht Lärm. 
Irgendwie waren mir die Kröteriche lieber. 
Die Kaulquappen wachsen langsam aber stetig, scheinen zahlenmäßig aber stark abzunehmen. 

Die Samen der N.tetragona vom letzten Jahr keimen. 
Mal sehen, ob ich ein oder zwei Exemplare für meine Miniteiche groß bekomme. :beeten
Den __ Igelkolben habe ich im Ufergraben stark ausgedünnt und hoffe, alle Ausläufer erwischt zu haben, die nicht an dem gedachten Plätzchen bleiben wollen. :evil
Aus drei einzelnen Pflanzen sind vom Sommer bis jetzt > 30 geworden. :crazy
Diese Pflanze würde ich nicht für einen Ufergraben empfehlen!


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Und mal wieder ein kleines Update.
Gesamtansicht:  
Die Pflanzen wachsen z.T. sehr gut bzw.  schon fast zu gut. 

Der __ Sumpfhibiskus (Hibiscus moscheutos) hat entgegen einiger Vorhersagen aus dem Forum ohne jeglichen Winterschutz im Ufergraben überlebt und treibt munter aus. 
 

I.pseudacorus? Sie habe ich erst letztens in einer Wasserpflanzengärtnerei abgestaubt - im blühenden Zustand. 
 

N.tetragona - zum Größenvergleich mit Cent-Stück
   
Sämlinge der N.tetragona - mal sehen, ob die __ Schnecken einen leben lassen. 
   
Meine Miniteiche warten sehnsüchtig. 


Ein erster Besucher... im Flug leider nicht abzulichten. 
 

Von links nach rechts: #1 __ Pfeilkraut, #2 Nadelsimse (im Hintergrund __ Iris pseudacorus `Variegata`, rechts daneben __ Igelkolben), #3 Armleuchteralge
     

Zugekaufte (Baumarkt) Gauklerblume - nicht winterhart. Leider. 
 

Sämtliche Kaulquappen sind spurlos verschwunden. 
Dafür treiben sich immer noch einige wenige __ Molche im Teich herum. 

Heute haben außerdem einige Vögel den Teich für ein Bad benutzt....
  
Sorry für die miese Bild-Qualität.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Liebe Annett,
also ich finde ja da müssen Fische rein 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Wau,...  Monsterlibelle,..
dieses Jahr waren bei uns bisher alle rot (sind auch eher viel dünner),...

die letzten Jahre waren Sie eher blau,.. und die vereinzelten "dicken" eher grün.

Ich würde vielleicht noch etwas Sand auf den Uferdamm rieseln lassen,.. dann wird er vielleicht noch schneller verwachsen,...

 wann geht es denn zeitlich mit der Terrasse los  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Joachim (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

@Micha
Wenn Schätzele (ich ) mal Zeit für findet (Annett würde jetzt sagen: "Also nie. "  ) - hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

  

Upps?? wo ist denn der folgende Beitrag von Annett geblieben (oder extra wieder gelöscht),.. 
dann dass hier auch einfach wieder löschen 

UND,..  WO ist die Terrasse ?!!!  :-D

==================================
Hallo.


Hier mal Aufnahmen vom Ufergraben...
Gesamtaufnahme:
Anhang 50605 (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/50605)

Der Ufergraben hinter dem Wall:
Anhang 50606 (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/50606) Anhang 50607 (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/50607) Anhang 50608 (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/50608)

Einblicke:
Anhang 50609 (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/50609) Anhang 50610 (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/50610) Anhang 50611 (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/50611) Anhang 50612 (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/50612)

Da ist normaler Mutterboden drin. Schaut nicht nach Problemen aus, oder?
Es sei denn, man stört sich an den paar Algen. Aber die hat nährstoffhaltiges Substrat nun mal zur Folge. 
In der Natur gibts ja auch keine Probleme mit den nassen Böden. Problematisch wirds erst, wenn organische Masse unter Luftabschluß gerät. *würg*
***************


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Grrr....

Wo hast Du den denn her? 

Ich hatte mich mit den Bildern vertan und den Beitrag dann umgewidmet (war zu faul, sie ein zweites Mal hochzuladen) - der Beitrag ist jetzt dort...

Hier also ein Jahr nach der Fertigstellung neue Bilder:

Übersicht:
 

Teich:
N. tetragona mit Tannenwedel, __ Kleefarn?, __ Rohrkolben
      

Soviel wird aufgewirbelt, wenn man mit einem Fuß mal kurz im Teich war - das setzt sich sehr schnell wieder.... unter den Seerosen sieht man die leicht wuchernde __ Wasserpest
     


Ufergraben:
       

        

         

Leider blieb zwischen den Wolken nur wenig Zeit für Sonne + damit ordentliche Fotos... 

Für die Holzterrasse hatten wir bisher aus privaten Gründen noch keinen Nerv. :smoki
Was lange währt, wird irgendwann sicherlich noch gut.


----------



## paper (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett,

 euer Teich hat sich so toll entwickelt, super wie alles wächst!

Wünsche euch schöne Stunden am Teich in eurer kargen Freizeit!

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Servus Annett

Ich weiß, ein schlechter Zeitpunkt um nach einem Teich-Zustandsbericht zu fragen ....

Wenns, Eure sparsame Freizeit einmal zuläßt  wäre es sehr nett ... 

Ist doch schon wieder fast ein Jahr vergangen


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Helmut.

Danke für Deine Nachfrage. 
Leider lese ich sie erst heute, da ich keine Themen aboniere. 

Unsere Kamera ist seit Freitag zur Kontrolle (Unfall - hoffentlich ohne Folgen) und Reinigung in einem Fotoladen in L - eigentlich wollte ich das schon vor 2 Wochen erledigt haben. 
Ich kann nur mal schaun, was ich noch so von den letzten Tagen/Wochen auf den Karten zwischengespeichert habe. 

Übersicht vom 20.06.2010
 

Das Pflanzenwachstum im Teich ist nicht sooo berauschend, aber okay. Sand hat nun mal nicht besonders viele Nährstoffe. Nur für die flockigen Algenauflagerungen scheint immer genügend vorhanden zu sein. 
     
Während der letzten Hitzetage zeigte der Teich eine leichte Eintrübung, welche jetzt aber wieder komplett verschwunden ist. Algen oder Bakterien? 

Der Ufergraben wuchert dermaßen, dass ich immer wieder mal ausdünnen muss. Derzeit treibt mich vor allem eine unbekannte Binse/Simse fast in den Wahnsinn. Sie vermehrt sich gut und läßt sich teilweise nicht sonderlich leicht entfernen. Das Wuchern des __ Igelkolben ging dieses Jahr etwas zurück. Auch das Algenwachstum im Ufergraben ist fast auf Null zurück gegangen. 
    
Mein __ Hechtkraut (normales und Riesenhechtkraut) hat der Winter anscheinend dahin gerafft. Es war wohl einfach nicht tief genug gepflanzt, wobei das Riesenhechtkraut im Frühjahr noch unter Wasser zu sehen war und die Pflanzenmitte gesund aussah. 
Dafür wuchert die __ Schwanenblume nun munter drauf los. 

Seerosen-Blätterwald. 
           
Im Teichlein wachsen unterdessen 8 verschiedene Seerosensorten, manche davon in mehrfacher Ausführung. Der Teich kommt bezüglich Seerosen allmähliche an die Grenzen seiner Kapazitäten...

Das wars fürs erste. Wenn die Kamera wieder zu Hause ist, werde ich nochmal neue Übersichtsbilder machen.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Servus Annett

Danke für deinen Zustandsbericht 

Schade das sich dein __ Hechtkraut "vertschüsst" hat .... falls ich welches einsetze, muß ich auf die Tiefe achten .... Danke für den Tipp 

Upps ... das mit der Cam tut mir leid ... hoffentlich wird`s nicht zu teuer :beten


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Servus Annett

Würde mich über ein Update zu Ostern freuen ....


----------



## plumroy (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett,

einen wunderschönen Teich habt Ihr da gebaut!

Euer Projekt hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, ebenfalls einen Ufergraben anzulegen, der sich nur an einer Seite des Teiches entlangzieht. Dazu habe ich 2 Fragen:

1) Der "Wall" zwischen Teich und Ufergraben ist gemörtelt? Keine Folie? Welchen Mörtel habt Ihr dafür genommen?

2) Die Ufermatte zieht Wasser aus dem Teich in den Ufergraben und umgekehrt? Das wäre ja DIE Lösung für mich, weil die Teichfolie bei mir natürlich nach Fertigstellung des Teichs abgeschnitten wurde

Über eine Antwort freue ich mich - wann auch immer sie kommt!

Gruß
Ludger


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Helmut.

Ist zwar schon ein bissle her, aber ein Update kommt baldigst - das Netbook zickt mir nur zu sehr mit der Speicherkarte herum (will diese immer mal formatieren...). Ich muss dafür also wohl oder übel an den anderen PC. 

@Ludger
Der Wall wurde gemörtelt, die Folie geht aber durchweg vom Teich in den Graben bzw. bis zu dessen äußeren Rand. Der Mörtel war ne Eigenmischung. Näheres kann ich da nicht zu sagen (war Männes Gebiet). Ich glaub Naturgart gibt dafür ein 4:1 Mischverhältnis an. Aber nagel mich bitte nicht darauf fest - habs jetzt nicht extra nachgeschlagen. 

Und ja, die Matte gleicht den Wasserstand zwischen Teich und Ufergraben in beide Richtungen aus, wobei es für den Teich besser ist, wenn das Wasser im Graben niemals höher steht als im Teich. Der Graben ist sehr nährstoffhaltig und wenn dieses Wasser in den Teich kommt, freut das in erster Linie die Algen...


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Moin.

Dann will ich mal heute endlich ein Teichupdate nachschieben.
Die Bilder sind schon ein paar Tage alt, aber man sieht, dass das Wachstum im Ufergraben echt enorm ist. Wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut, die vor 2 Jahren gemacht wurden. :shock
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/92

Aber hier nun die Bildkens:

Gesamtübersicht - im Teich selbst hält sich das Pflanzenwachstum noch in Grenzen. Da könnte ruhig mehr passieren.  Das finden auch die Algen. Aber da dort die __ Molche zu Gange waren, lass ich derzeit wirklich alles im Teich. Das Wasser ist zumeist glasklar, d.h. Sicht bis in 1,2m Tiefe. 
  
Der Ufergraben ist förmlich explodiert
    
Die Kuckuckslichtnelken aus der Ufermattensaat von NG - ich war/bin begeistert, denn als Topfpflanze wollten sie partout nichts werden. 
    

Nur so:


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett,
schöne Bilder


> Die Kuckuckslichtnelken aus der Ufermattensaat von NG - ich war/bin begeistert, denn als Topfpflanze wollten sie partout nichts werden.


mir gings genauso, inzwischen wächst aber mein Bestand an Kuckuckslichnelken stetig - 
waren letztes Jahr nur vereinzelte um den Teich sind es heuer bereits an die 20.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Servus Annett

Danke für die sehr schönen Bilder 

Um die Kuckuckslichtnelken beneide ich Dich, denn auch mir ist es so wie Dir ergangen ...


> .... denn als Topfpflanze wollten sie partout nichts werden.


Mangels Ufergraben bzw. dessen Wall nützt mir die NG-Ufermattensaat nix oder doch ... könnte sie in der Sumpfzone aussäen


----------



## Springmaus (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo,

einen sehr schönen Teich hast du da !  gefällt mir !

LG
Doris


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett,..

Die Pflanzen sind natürlich sehr schön,...

 aber wann geht es denn mal wieder weiter  

Die Teichfolienkannte könnte noch etwas versteckt werden,..

UND ich warte immer noch auf die Holzterasse...   

LG Micha (der auch nix mehr macht,.... ausser Pflanzen rupfen )


----------

